# Vaporshark DNA 133... so much want



## Cruzz_33 (12/8/16)

http://www.vapordna.com/Vapor-Shark-DNA-133-Box-Mod-p/vsd133.htm

Who will be getting this and when Fomo is real

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## SAVaper (12/8/16)

Very nice!


----------



## capetocuba (12/8/16)

Cruzz_33 said:


> http://www.vapordna.com/Vapor-Shark-DNA-133-Box-Mod-p/vsd133.htm
> 
> Who will be getting this and when Fomo is real


You really want? If so I will chat to @KieranD


----------



## KieranD (12/8/16)

I am looking at getting some of these in ASAP!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cruzz_33 (12/8/16)

@capetocuba I was just about to buy a shark and then I went on my all time favourite site www.fomovapes.byebyewallet (VaporDNA) and I saw this!!!


----------



## capetocuba (12/8/16)

Cruzz_33 said:


> @capetocuba I was just about to buy a shark and then I went on my all time favourite site www.fomovapes.byebyewallet (VaporDNA) and I saw this!!!


Ok cool  There are quite a few DNA 133 devices on the market. The Shark is a beautiful device. I had the DNA200 version for 8/9 months or so.


----------



## Cruzz_33 (12/8/16)

Had the duo which was beautiful but it was a scratch magnet so this I think will be the king of DNA 133 and 200 devices

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

